# Iams and Eukanuba pet food recall: Salmonella contamination risk: Product UPC codes



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

An August 5, 2010 press release issued by the *RI Department of Health* is advising consumers that Iams Veterinary Formulas and select Eukanuba dry pet food may be contaminated with Salmonella. Veterinary clinics and pet supply stores in *Rhode Island* may have sold these dry pet foods to local consumers.
*Iams and Eukanuba Pet Food Recall*
The voluntary pet food recall originally issued July 25, 2010, recalled prescription renal dry cat food, with an expanded recall affecting additional products dated July 30, 2010. *Rhode Islanders* with these pet food products lurking in their cupboards may be unaware of the recall, thus risking Salmonella contamination.
*Pet Food Poses Risk of **Salmonella **Contamination*
According to the Rhode Island Health Department, no illnesses have been reported. However, people handling dry pet food can become infected with Salmonella, especially if they have not thoroughly washed their hands after having contact with surfaces exposed to this product. *Rhode Islanders* who have purchased dry pet food with these codes should throw them away immediately. 
No canned food, biscuits/treats or supplements are included in this recall.
*Recalled Iams and Eukanuba Dry Pet Food UPC Codes*
















*Salmonella Symptoms for Humans*
Healthy people infected with Salmonella should monitor themselves for some or all of the following symptoms: nausea, vomiting, diarrhea or bloody diarrhea, abdominal cramping and fever. Rarely, Salmonella can result in more serious ailments including arterial infections, endocarditis, arthritis, muscle pain, eye irritation and urinary tract symptoms. Consumers exhibiting these signs after having contact with this product should contact their healthcare providers.
*Salmonella Symptoms for Pets*
Pets with Salmonella infections may have decreased appetite, fever and abdominal pain. If left untreated, pets may be lethargic and have diarrhea or bloody diarrhea, fever and vomiting. Infected but otherwise healthy pets can be carriers and infect other animals or humans. If your pet has consumed the recalled product and has these symptoms, please contact your veterinarian.
*Procter & Gamble **Pet Food Recall Refund Information*
For further information or a product refund call P&G toll-free at 877-894-4458* begin_of_the_skype_highlighting 877-894-4458 end_of_the_skype_highlighting* (Monday – Friday, 9:00 AM to 6:00 PM EST). For a complete list of products included in this recall, visit Food and Drug Administration Recalls.


----------



## Doug Zaga (Mar 28, 2010)

Thanks for the info.. now I know why I am looking to stop feeding Innova.


----------



## David Feliciano (Oct 31, 2008)

I wonder how much salmonella is contained in the contaminated food in comparison to raw chicken?


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

David Feliciano said:


> I wonder how much salmonella is contained in the contaminated food in comparison to raw chicken?


Don't know thats a question for the raw feeders I guess, then the other question is will they admit to it. Because most don't admit to what they do being anything wrong ya know.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

_"I wonder how much salmonella is contained in the contaminated food in comparison to raw chicken?"_

I don't know.

I do know that raw food scoots through PDQ, which is one of the dog's major system designs (along with very caustic stomach acid) against allowing food-borne pathogens time to settle down, raise a family, and make the dog sick. 

And maybe the load in the dog food is more of a worry to humans handling the food and then handling their own food than it is to the dogs. (Humans, of course, have very different, very long routes from one end of the GI system to the other.) I haven't seen much detail on this yet.

I wonder how the salmonella contamination happened. Maybe cross-contamination between the raw meat and the baked kibble ... ?



ETA
Of course, raw meat can make dogs sick. As scavengers, though, they are pretty well designed to handle raw-meat bacteria, with a short and fast trip from one end to the other. Kibble takes quite a bit longer.

As we see over and over, there is no foolproof way to avoid food-borne illness.


----------



## Dan Long (Jan 10, 2008)

I think the salmonella danger is more of an issue with kibble because it tends to take longer to digest, and as a result has more time to multiply into an amount that can cause the dog to get sick. I've been doing raw for over 5yrs and have never had a dog have any kind of salmonella symptoms and they get chicken several days a week. I also think the danger has more of an impact for the humans, if you are handling salmonella infected dry food and might not take proper precautions with cleanliness, it wouldn't be hard to infect yourself. Where with raw, cleanliness is a must- countertops, utensiils, hands- they all get cleaned well because you know you've been handling raw meat, so the risk of infection is minimized.


----------



## Shane Woodlief (Sep 9, 2009)

No ones dog should be eating this crap anyway


----------

